# Trans Fluid Leak? Under Warranty?



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a quick question!
My father noticed my 2011 Chevy Cruze 1LT which has 43k on it is leaking transmission fluid and power steering fluid.. it wasn't a lot, about the size of a iPhone on the garage floor, I called the dealer and set up an appointment but they won't get me in until Monday next week. Is it safe to drive my car? And better yet.. will this be under the warranty since it's a transmission issue?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

See the warranty information page, under transmission it does indicate gaskets being covered. However looks like hoses & cooling lines are not covered. 

Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet

*Transmission/Transaxle*
Transmission and transaxle coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, case, torque converter, mounts, seals and gaskets, as well as any electrical components internal to the transmission/transaxle. Also covered are any actuators directly connected to the transmission (slave cylinder, etc.). Exclusions: Exclusions from the powertrain coverage include cooling lines, hoses, radiator, sensors, wiring, and electrical connectors. Also excluded are the clutch and pressure plate, as well as any Transmission Control Module and/or module programming.


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you!! 



spacedout said:


> See the warranty information page, under transmission it does indicate gaskets being covered. However looks like hoses & cooling lines are not covered.
> 
> Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet
> 
> ...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

As far as safe goes, no responsibility taken here, but if you've been driving like that and you continue without driving hours at a time you should be fine. Now if it were a running faucet that would be a different story. Until Monday, take it slow and don't hot rod around as this could cause serious damage if you're low on fluids. Again, always at your own risk. I would drive as I don't have another option. I suppose you could check with the dealer and see about swapping for a rental or see if your insurance will cover a rental in the mean time too..???


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BTW.....the power steering is electric...no fluid to leak.

So, it is only trans fluid you are seeing.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DiscoPanda said:


> I have a quick question!
> My father noticed my 2011 Chevy Cruze 1LT which has 43k on it is leaking transmission fluid and power steering fluid.. it wasn't a lot, about the size of a iPhone on the garage floor, I called the dealer and set up an appointment but they won't get me in until Monday next week. Is it safe to drive my car? And better yet.. will this be under the warranty since it's a transmission issue?


Hello DiscoPanda,

I apologize for the leak you are noticing with your vehicle. Please update us on the outcome at the dealership next Monday. We would be happy to document your updates and feedback, and if a resolution was found. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## siroism22 (11 mo ago)

I have a question . in March 2020 i replaced my transmission at my gm dealer on my 2013 cruze brand new. This week i noticed a yellow liquid on the snow i brought my care to the dealer he said it was a seal is this garanted


----------

